# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Các bác có javascipt menu này ko? rất hay

## songdai90

demo ở đây nè: http://javascript-array.com/scripts/multi_level_drop_down_menu/ xem phần example

nếu ai có share giúp nhé. cảm ơn

----------


## ngoc76hoang

mình có một cái tương tự, không biết có hợp với bạn hay không nhé.

bước 1: chèn đoạn code dưới vào dưới tab <body>



```
<script type='text/javascript'>

//hv menu v5.411- by ger versluis (http://www.burmees.nl/)
//submitted to diendantinhoc (http://www.diendantinhoc.vn)
//visit http://www.diendantinhoc.vn for this script and more

function go(){return}

</script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='exmplmenu_var.js'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='menu_com.js'></script>
<noscript>your browser does not support script</noscript>
```

bước 2 download file sau:

[bdown]

[memdown]http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/1iynduww/hvmenu_diendantinhoc.rar_links[/memdown]

*link dự phòng*
[mirrorcreator]1iynduww[/mirrorcreator]

*link vip*

[vipdown=1iynduww]http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/downloads.php?do=file&id=64[/vipdown]

[/bdown]

----------


## susason

> mình có một cái tương tự, không biết có hợp với bạn hay không nhé.
> 
> bước 1: chèn đoạn code dưới vào dưới tab <body>
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <script type='text/javascript'>
> 
> ...


thanks bác đã reply nhưng mình cần đúng code như mẫu

----------

